# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Litoral >  Tossa de Mar.

## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Ayer estuvimos de excursión por este pueblo de la Costa Brava, en Girona, un lugar precioso en el que se mezclan el mar y la montaña. Como tuve algo de tiempo os he preparado un pequeño reportaje, espero que os guste.

Al fondo se ve la Vila Vella con sus murallas










La riera

----------


## sergi1907

Vistas desde el ascenso a la Vila Vella

----------


## sergi1907

Esto es lo que pone la Wikipedia:
En la bahía de Tossa hay un pequeño promontorio en plena playa, en el que se sitúa un recinto amurallado medieval, llamado la Vila Vella, que cuenta con siete torres circulares. Se estima su origen en el siglo XII, y que fue construido para evitar los ataques de piratas. En su interior se encuentran los restos de una iglesia y el palacio del gobernador del siglo XIV.

Cerca del recinto se encuentran los hallazgos arqueológicos de lo que fuera una villa romana del siglo IV, la villa romana de Els Ametllers. Posee un museo municipal dentro del propio recinto, con colecciones arqueológicas, de pintura local y extranjera, escultura.





Las ruinas de la iglesia








Una pequeña cala


Y la joya de la corona :Big Grin: 


Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Fantástico reportaje, sergi1907, y vaya dos cañoneros.

Muchas gracias por enseñarlo.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## suer

Muy buen reportaje y muy buenas fotos.

Gracias una vez más por ensenñarnoslas Sergi.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fantástico reportaje Sergi, muchas gracias por enseñarnos este precioso lugar  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Tengo ganas de subir un año y darme un buen garbeo para conocer toda la zona de la Costa Brava, hay unos sitios realmente preciosos.

Por cierto... una preguntilla. ¿Cómo está el agua de temperatura por esa zona? ¿Está algo más fría que por la zona sur o también está "calentorra"? Lo digo porque... el agua caliente no me va demasiado, para agua caliente, tengo la de la piscina, que se le quitan las ganas a uno de meterse en ese agua de la temperatura que coge  :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Fantástico reportaje Sergi, muchas gracias por enseñarnos este precioso lugar 
> 
> Tengo ganas de subir un año y darme un buen garbeo para conocer toda la zona de la Costa Brava, hay unos sitios realmente preciosos.
> 
> Por cierto... una preguntilla. ¿Cómo está el agua de temperatura por esa zona? ¿Está algo más fría que por la zona sur o también está "calentorra"? Lo digo porque... el agua caliente no me va demasiado, para agua caliente, tengo la de la piscina, que se le quitan las ganas a uno de meterse en ese agua de la temperatura que coge 
> 
> Un abrazo


Puede que esto responda a tu pregunta  :Wink: :

Imagen de temperatura de agua superficial (SST) de CEAMET:


Se irá acutalizando, cuando la actualicen en la web del CEAMET.

Una más reciente (de la AEMET):


Otras imágenes (a través de CEAMET):

Koeln       University


Wetter3

----------


## perdiguera

Bonitas imágenes Sergi.
Esa rambla que has fotografiado, tanto en el centro del pueblo como en su desembocadura en la playa, es peligrosa, muy peligrosa. Yo la he visto inundar la zona cercana al mar al coincidir una buena tromba de agua con una pleamar.
Hola Luján, lo de la temperatura para F. Lázaro, como que lo has dejado bien informado, yo diría que hasta aclarado :Stick Out Tongue: 
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Un gran reportaje de éste lugar, me habían hablado muy bien mis padres, ya que estuvieron allí en una excursión y les gustó mucho toda Tossa...
Y el agua seguro que está más caliente que en la Costa del Sol, pero imagino que no tanto como en la Comunidad Valenciana.
Los chicos preciosos y seguro que disfrutando mucho de las excursiones de su padre, no??
Un fuerte abrazo Sergi.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias a todos :Smile: 

Las excursiones las escoge el mayor, a ver dónde quiere ir este sábado :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias por las imágenes Luján  :Wink: 

No había caído en mirar las webs (Aemet y Ceamet) para ver la temperatura del agua. Bueno, por lo que veo está algo más fría que por las zonas de Alicante, Castellón, Murcia, etc...




> Wetter3


La virgen  :EEK!: 

Si ahí salen más números que cuando introduces el comando "dir" en MS-DOS  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> Muchas gracias por las imágenes Luján 
> 
> No había caído en mirar las webs (Aemet y Ceamet) para ver la temperatura del agua. Bueno, por lo que veo está algo más fría que por las zonas de Alicante, Castellón, Murcia, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> La virgen 
> 
> Si ahí salen más números que cuando introduces el comando "dir" en MS-DOS


Te puedo asegurar que la semana pasada, en Tarragona estaba calentita. Tanto que no daba nada de cosa entrar a darse un chapuzón. Ni siquiera tuvimos que hacer como en el anuncio del Extra de Verano de la ONCE de hace unos años  :Stick Out Tongue: :

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0bbQ6Ts1_A[/ame]

----------

